# [SOLVED] ntldr is missing and no xp cd



## jkehret (May 27, 2008)

I had accidently started my computer with a cd in the cd-rom. Now I get the ntldr is missing press any key to restart. I try it but it doesn't work. I took out the cd, but the message is still there. I had originally had ME on my computer, but had it taken off (it was a headache) and had xp put on. I do not have the xp cd though. Help.


----------



## Specialkey (May 27, 2008)

*Re: ntldr is missing and no xp cd*

A System Restore may cure the problem!
Let us know.
Specialkey


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

*Re: ntldr is missing and no xp cd*

What kind of CD was in the drive? This message is typically received when the NT boot loader can't be found, which is normally an indication that there is some corruption of the OS. Check here for som e troubleshooting advice from MS.


----------



## jkehret (May 27, 2008)

*Re: ntldr is missing and no xp cd*

It was a cd-r. I don't believe there was anything on it since I was trying to burn a cd earlier and it didn't work and I accidently left it in. How do I do a system restore w/o having the xp cd. The link of for Windows 2000, is it the same instructions for xp?


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: ntldr is missing and no xp cd*

Hello jkehret, Welcome to TSF! :wave:

Yes there are ways of rectifying this issue...

Lets try this one first...

Turn the computer _OFF_.
Now, Power Up the computer tapping the *F8* Key as soon as it starts....this will take you to a menu screen with an item *Last Known Good Configuration*..click it and follow the on-screen prompts.
This should boot you back into Windows® to a time/date when the machine performed properly.

Post back with the outcome.

Kind Regards,


----------



## PaddyN (May 2, 2008)

*Re: ntldr is missing and no xp cd*



Specialkey said:


> A System Restore may cure the problem!
> Let us know.
> Specialkey


He cant load windows..if NTLDR is missing..so a sys. restore wont work.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: ntldr is missing and no xp cd*

Go to Recovery Console and do bootcfg /rebuild...
Hope this will help...
let us know about progress...


----------



## jkehret (May 27, 2008)

*Re: ntldr is missing and no xp cd*

:wave:I actually got it figured out. There was a floppy still in my tower. I also found my xp cd in case it happens again. Thanks for the help on this!


----------



## ThorXP (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: ntldr is missing and no xp cd*

Try this article:

Troubleshooting NTLDR Issues
techpro5238 on 28 January, 2008 20:10:00 | 1116 times read 

1. NTLDR is Missing or Corrupt

Important Note: Please ensure that there are NO CD/DVD's inserted in the Drives, or External Drives connected to the computer.
For Windows® 2000.

If the computer is using Microsoft Windows® 2000 and encounters a NTLDR error, type the text quoted below into a text editor such as Notepad; save it as boot.ini, then copy the Notepad file onto an empty formatted floppy disc.
Quote:
[boot loader]
timeout=30
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)WINNT
[operating systems]
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)WINNT="Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional" /fastdetect 
Copy the NTLDR and NTDETECT.COM files from another computer using the same Operating System onto the floppy disc that has the boot.ini file on it. 
These files should be located in the root directory of the primary hard disk drive so that C:NTLDR and C:NTDETECT.COM should be the locations of these files on most computers.

Please Note: The NTLDR and NTDETECT.COM files are both hidden. It will be necessary to make hidden files and folders unhidden. If you need help with this please go HERE to learn how.

Once these files have been copied to the floppy disc insert the floppy disc in the damaged computer and reboot; copy the NTLDR, NTDETECT.COM and boot.ini files from the floppy disc to the root directory of the primary hard disk drive. 
These are the commands that need to be performed from the A:> drive.

copy ntldr c: (ENTER)
copy ntdetect.com c: (ENTER)
copy boot.ini c: (ENTER)

Once the files are copied onto the computer; remove the floppy disc, and reboot the computer; the issue should now be resolved.


For Windows® XP
•	Insert the Windows® XP CD into the computer. 
•	When prompted to press any key to boot from the CD, press Any key. 
•	Once in the Windows® XP Setup Menu press the R key to repair Windows. 
•	Log into your Windows installation by pressing the 1 key then, Enter. 
•	You may be prompted for your Administrator Password, enter that password. (If there is no password just leave it blank and press Enter) 
•	Copy the two files, ntldr and ntdetect.com to the root directory of the primary hard disk by typing the following commands. 
In this example it is presumed that the CD-ROM Drive is E:; however, it will be necessary to type in the correct Letter for the corresponding Drive. 

copy e:i386ntldr c: (ENTER)
copy e:i386ntdetect.com c: (ENTER)

Once the two files are copied; reboot the computer. Upon restart the system should be normal.

Corrupted boot.ini File (Step 2 Fix) 
•	Insert the Windows® XP CD into the computer. 
•	When prompted to press any key to boot from the CD, press Any key. 
•	Once in the Windows XP Setup Menu press the R key to repair Windows. 
•	Log into the Windows® installation by pressing the 1 key and pressing enter. 
•	You will then be prompted for your Administrator Password, enter that password. (If there is no password just press Enter) 
At the command prompt type in the following commands:

chkdsk /r (Please note the space after chkdsk and the /r) (ENTER)
fixboot (ENTER)
exit (ENTER)

Then remove the disk, and reboot the computer.
Important Note: Should the computer "detect and repair" any bad sectors when running the first chkdsk /r command, it is usually a sign that the Hard Disc Drive (HDD) is failing and may need to be replaced.

2. NTLDR is Compressed

The fix for this error message is much easier than the previous "Ntldr is Missing or Corrupt" Error Message.

To resolve issues such as this, follow these guidelines: 
•	Insert the Windows® XP CD into the computer. 
•	When prompted to press any key to boot from the CD, press Any key. 
•	Once in the Windows XP Setup Menu press the R key to repair Windows. 
•	Log into the Windows® installation by pressing the 1 key, then enter. 
•	You will then be prompted for your Administrator Password, enter that password. (If there is no password just leave it blank and press Enter) 
Use the following commands:
compact /u C:ntldr (ENTER)
exit (ENTER)
Important Note: Replace C: with the drive letter that applies to the specific computer setup if this is different. Also please note the spaces in the Command Prompts.

Remove the disk, and reboot the computer. Upon reboot all should be normal. It's simple as that!

In conclusion the writer would like to thank Eneles - TSF Hardware Moderator and JohnthePilot (JtP) - TSF Articles Assistant Manager for helping create this article with their guiding comments.
© 2008 Roman Ferraro


----------



## stewox (Jul 2, 2008)

I get an NTLDR is missing when i press any key to boot the XP CD. While the OS boot work fine.

actually my friend has a 4y old PC and he likes to reformat it so someone else could still use it , my first idea the CD drive may be damaged ,


----------

